# General > Business >  Loch shell filling station

## BARTLETTS BOY36

hi orgers can anyone tell me whom own or whom i can contact to rent this where the bubbles valet was 
any help appreciated 

thanks

----------


## Fran

I see Dan Bogan there a lot painting etc. He used to fix cars there. Not sure where he is.

----------


## missmillie

The owner lives down south but it has already been rented out and still on a lease with someone else, I had to get in touch with the owner for someone very recently to ask about renting it.

----------


## Glynsu

To settle all curiocity. I now hold the lease for Lochshell. 
It is me doing the painting there, not Dan Brogan, (whoever that is). 
Hopefully we shall be opening around the end of March.

----------


## starfish

what are you opening up with

----------


## Glynsu

Wait and see when the signs go up around the end of March.

----------


## Eilanboy

> To settle all curiocity. I now hold the lease for Lochshell. 
> It is me doing the painting there, not Dan Brogan, (whoever that is). 
> Hopefully we shall be opening around the end of March.


What a diiference to see this eyesore cleaned up.Good luck with whatever it is you are doing

----------


## smithp

> Wait and see when the signs go up around the end of March.


Is it an Alfred Hitchcock appreciation society?

----------


## Phill

Has Mr Michaelides got those sump tanks sorted out?

----------


## Glynsu

Yes he has.

----------


## Glynsu

To answer those who have asked. Yes, the place was an eyesore as it stood. Not doing caithness or wick any good at all. We have tried to to get help or assistance from many places but without success due to the majority of funding places being out of cash, even when they say their not.

So we took the option to go it alone, without help. 

To those that have been curious - if we fail, then at least the place will no longer be a blot by the roadside, as it it just myself & my son doing the work.

----------


## Phill

So are you going to give us a clue then?

I don't think I can contain myself until the end of March!

----------


## Glynsu

It's not just 1 part.

If ever your passing and see a Red Fiesta parked up, call in and introduce yourself.

----------


## Corrie 3

> To answer those who have asked. Yes, the place was an eyesore as it stood. Not doing caithness or wick any good at all. We have tried to to get help or assistance from many places but without success due to the majority of funding places being out of cash, even when they say their not.
> 
> So we took the option to go it alone, without help. 
> 
> To those that have been curious - if we fail, then at least the place will no longer be a blot by the roadside, as it it just myself & my son doing the work.


Well done to you and your Son. I find it quite sad that you cant get any grants to help but I do admire you greatly for going it alone.

I hope whatever you are planning is a great success!!

C3........... :Smile:

----------


## poppett

Funnily enough we did notice the hard work and red fiesta when passing last week.   Wish I had been nosey now!   Good luck with your venture..................whatever it is.

----------


## Glynsu

Thank you Corrie 3 & Poppett for the good luck bits......we'll see if we can make the end of the month opening. The job list is quite daunting.....but fun.

Thanks to everyone who has commented.

----------


## Corrie 3

> Thank you Corrie 3 & Poppett for the good luck bits......we'll see if we can make the end of the month opening. The job list is quite daunting.....but fun.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has commented.


It being fun can only be a bonus for you.......well done!!

C3.............. :Smile:

----------


## poppett

Maybe some friendly orgers would have a "work party" for you if you post an idea of the jobs which still need to be done.

----------


## Glynsu

For everybody who has been asking - the name we have chosen for the NEW Lochshell is - RIVENDELL.

----------


## starfish

is it going to be a home for trolls or a garden centre {meetings in rivendell] on the tolkiens trail to big to let me copy it

----------


## Phill

I suspected something to do with plantage from what I have seen going on, do the trolls come as freebies??

----------


## Glynsu

Ok....the Trolls are really too big to get under the canopy. However, there will be a shop on site, so if there are any Crafters out there, or Artisans that wish to put some products on the shelves - let me know by PM or you can text me : 07730 836973.

ps....I wish had the Trolls to help out.....

----------


## Phill

> ps....I wish had the Trolls to help out.....


Plenty on here, dunno how you get them to do any graft though!!
 ::

----------


## ducati

I thought it was going to be Red Hot deals on smokin' cars.

Hat, Coat, Door

----------


## Glynsu

No car sales......I promise.

----------


## Sketch

Good luck Glynsu.

Wishing you all the success in the world in your new business venture. We need more people like you setting up business like yours in the area. It's a brave move in these difficult times. Well done and good luck!  :Smile: 

Sketch  :Smile:

----------


## Glynsu

Cheers for that Sketch. 
If really successful, we'll need extra hands. 
So hopefully it might even create a couple of jobs.
Watch this space.

----------


## Garnet

Are you going to have tea and biscuits etc for any passing trade or is the seat just for decor?

have to agree it's great to see someone being positive and the place looking refreshed I wish you all the best with your venture :Smile:

----------


## Glynsu

Thanks for the good luck.

There will be refreshments on the site. As for the seat, it has been there for an age. Its sold. Its old. Its falling to pieces. 

Just like we are when we take a coffee break.

There has been a lot a cars driving by pipping their horns, I am assuming they are fellow orgers.

Perhaps, if anybody else is looking at this post and does drive by, give us a couple of pips so we know an orger has gone by.

----------


## Garnet

passed your place yesterday.gave a toot and stopped on way back but you'd gone......RIVENDELL looks brilliant so far, best of luck. :Grin:

----------


## Iffy

I'd also like to pass on my very best wishes to you.
You have really smarted up the place and I sincerely hope that when you open it'll be a great success !

Good Luck !  :Grin:

----------


## billmoseley

i will toot when i pass next week on my bus

----------


## stiggy

How are you getting on when are you opening

----------


## Glynsu

Thanks fors asking. 
The jobs are decreasing and we are looking to open either 10th or the 11th April.
The finishing line though seems to get further ahead some days.

----------


## poppett

Passed yesterday, nobody about, but what a transformation.

----------


## Glynsu

All depends what time it was. Gets in about 10am till 5pm at the moment. Sometimes me and my son have to go out for supplies.
When you go by next time you might notice Net & Curtains have gone up at the main windows.
.....and the signs have arrived. 

Phew!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Glynsu

Hey, poppet....you could always drop in and introduce yourself. Coffee is awaiting.................

----------


## demac-artist

Still trying to figure out from this post --- What are you selling? what is it called?  
Deanne

----------


## Torvaig

You'll find some answers to some of your questions in the posts above - I think he is teasing us to keep us interested - and it is working!

We do know that we will be able to get a refreshment there!  :Smile:

----------


## Glynsu

It's called Rivendell.....and hopefully the signs will be going up Tuesday or Wednesday.

----------


## Glynsu

Hi Torvaig, any guesses?

----------


## joxville

I'm led to believe that you'll be selling Scold's Bridles, something sorely needed in Caithness for a long time. Good luck with your venture. :-)

----------


## Torvaig

> Hi Torvaig, any guesses?


Sounds like a garden centre and coffee shop to me but that almost seems too easy.....
Probably going to be a troll rescue centre! Good luck with whatever it is; good to see the place tidied up after the vandals that have been there in the last year or so..... will be a pleasant welcome to Caithness!

----------


## John Little

What a brilliant venture!

Good luck to you with it.

----------


## Torvaig

> What a brilliant venture!
> 
> Good luck to you with it.


Ha ha, do you mean the Scolds Bridles John? Yes, I think there may be quite a call for them!

----------


## John Little

Of both genders I take it?

The spirit of enterprise and the courage to do it is what I was referring to though...

----------


## Bobinovich

> I'm led to believe that you'll be selling Scold's Bridles, something sorely needed in Caithness for a long time. Good luck with your venture. :-)


Heh he I misread that as Bridies & thought yum! so Googled them to find out what made them special - hmmm certainly won't be planning eating any of those  ::

----------


## Phill

> Probably going to be a troll secure detainment facility (without any form of electronic communication) centre! Good luck with whatever it is


Fixed it for you!

----------


## Phill

> any guesses?


Pole dancing coffee bar?

----------


## ducati

Wouldn't they spill it?  ::

----------


## Phill

> Wouldn't they spill it?


Most probably, but I bet you wouldn't notice!

----------


## Glynsu

Ok, you guys & gals. Myself & Benjamin are rapidly running out of energy but we are still trying open this Easter Week.
A quick test for anybody that wants it.
One last clue : IT HAS 4 PARTS TO THE TOTAL.

Those who guest correctly - before we open - WINS A PRIZE?

----------


## Kodiak

> Ok, you guys & gals. Myself & Benjamin are rapidly running out of energy but we are still trying open this Easter Week.
> A quick test for anybody that wants it.
> One last clue : IT HAS 4 PARTS TO THE TOTAL.
> 
> Those who guest correctly - before we open - WINS A PRIZE?



I got it......

You will be Selling Quater Staffs....... ::

----------


## Phill

A garden for all seasons! (with pole dancers)

----------


## stiggy

Went past today and slowed to see if you were there but you were busy talking to a man in a 4x4 with trailer so just carried on

----------


## Corrie 3

4 parts to the total?   
Are you refurbishing alloy wheels for cars? 
 I hope so because mine could do with being done!!

Good luck anyway whatever it is!!

C3................. :Smile:

----------


## Moira

> Ok, you guys & gals. Myself & Benjamin are rapidly running out of energy but we are still trying open this Easter Week.
> A quick test for anybody that wants it.
> One last clue : IT HAS 4 PARTS TO THE TOTAL.
> 
> Those who guest correctly - before we open - WINS A PRIZE?


I HATE guessing games but here goes
Garden centre, local arts/crafts, cafe, take-away centre for locally grown/baked goods.

That makes 4, when can I collect my prize?  :Wink:

----------


## joxville

For those wondering what a Scold's Bridle is, check here: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_qyhZ9_eXCH...avengers+1.jpg

----------


## Liz

Garden Centre, Newsagent, Arts and Crafts and Confectionery?  :Smile:

----------


## starfish

garden centre home produce

----------


## Glynsu

Hi Stiggy, The man in the 4x4 plus a trailer was doing me a very big favour at the back. You really should have popped in.
There every day this week. If you don't see the chestnut coloured car they I have only popped out for something.

Thanks to everybody who passes the place and pips.

----------


## Glynsu

A fast update for everybody.

We are trying to open up for this weekend. 

Not everything will be in place but we have to start somewhere.

----------


## Garnet

Hello Glynsu, you certainly have a lot of views...hopefully you get as many callers when you open, I'm certainly going to be there......roll of drums......da da.  :: 

Wishing you every success in your mystery venture.  ::

----------


## Glynsu

Hi Garnet, thank you for the well wishes.

Once the signs go up I 'll put an image up here. A few orgers have also spoken to me in various places and one or two have even dropped in to wish us luck. Once again, if anybody wants to drop in before the weekend, I'll put the kettle on.

----------


## Liz

Can't wait for the mystery to be solved! 

Wishing you every success in your new business. It's lovely to see the place looking so nice.  :Smile:

----------


## Moira

> A fast update for everybody.
> 
> We are trying to open up for this weekend. 
> 
> Not everything will be in place but we have to start somewhere.


Good luck for the opening & all best wishes for your new business. 

I must say I am loving your "mystery marketing" strategy.  There's nothing like creating a bit of intrigue amongst us locals who are basically a bunch of nosy beggars!  :: 

I'll be out to collect my prize for the guessing competition.  :Wink:

----------


## Glynsu

Nice to have Stiggy call in today. They tried their best to find out the mystery answer but....I wouldn't let on.

We are shattered but are aiming now to open on Saturday at 12 Noon ish. 

We were to have Lord John Thurso to do the official opening but at the last minute he cannot make it.

So, we have a little idea......we are going to invite friends and any ORGER that has been joining in with the spirit. Those that turn up will put their name in a bag and the one picked out gets to open us up.

Thank you for all your moral support.

Glyn

----------


## Liz

Aw I can't make it for 12 noon but hope the opening goes well.  :Smile:

----------


## harden

its VICOUNT JOHN THURSO MP and a very  nice man he is ,,,,,

----------


## Corrie 3

> its VICOUNT JOHN THURSO MP


Erm.............no it isn't !!!!!

C3............. ::  ::

----------


## Fran

I pass every day, longing to come in when you open. Are you going to be  craft shop?

----------


## Torvaig

All the best for the "GRAND OPENING" Glynsu; have a wonderful and prosperous day! I'll be in to see you when I come back to Caithness...

----------


## squidge

Good Luck Glynsu, im not up there much but when i am i will pop in.

----------


## Glynsu

To answer all mystery questionsd I will post detail once the signs have gone up.

I will even post an image of the signage as well.

Thanks to all of you guys & gals.

----------


## Pollycat

Great marketing and every good wish for your business venture!!  Hope to get out to see you tomorrow!!

.....Now!  Who is up for tackling the town centre!!??

----------


## Garnet

Ok there Glynsu, Saturday it is, when's the sign going up or is it to be unvailed at 12noon also?? will definately be there, see yah!!  ::

----------


## Iffy

Nice to meet/see you again, today ! You've certainly done a lot of work and it's all looking very good.  :Smile: 

All the best for your opening tomorrow !

----------


## nicnak

just seen this thread so well done for opening a new business and wish you a very sucessful and prosperous business, but most of be happy and enjoy yourselves!
love Nicole x

----------


## billmoseley

as a keen gardener i feel i might be popping in

----------


## Glynsu

Andy from the newspapers wondered, today, if we were going to top 10,000 views with this.

Lets see.

----------


## Tilly Teckel

I've only just noticed this thread, and I've never even noticed the work going on at Lochshell  -I must go around with my eyes shut! I guess it's officially your opening day now so congratulations on getting there and I hope all goes really well for you. I'll be there at noon, sticky-beaking with the rest of the org  :Grin:

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Good luck with your new project. :: 

I'm sorry I scared you when I peeped my horn as I went by this morning, (not the best of ideas when a man is up a ladder) ::

----------


## Garnet

Been to Rivendell today, what a terrific lot of work has been done and it's looking really smart inside and out, great looking menu and all really nicely done...congrats on your terrific effort in such a short space of time so here's hoping for a very posative future for Rivendell & Co. :: 

It's definately worth a look fellow Orgers  :Smile:

----------


## poppett

Tea shop and toilet?   The perfect combination.

----------


## nicnak

can anyone tell me is Rivendell open tommorow and what times please?
thanks very much x

----------


## Southern-Gal

I dont even live there yet and Im intrigued!

----------


## biskit

Nicnak,Rivendell is open tomorrow.From 10 to 6 I think.

----------


## Doolally

So it's a Cafe, right?

----------


## Corrie 3

> So it's a Cafe, right?


Wrong!!

C3............ ::

----------


## Doolally

mmm....  I'd have thought now that it's open, it would be worth telling folk what's there.  

If I knew what was there, it might interest me to go but I'm not that intrigued to go over there just to see.

----------


## Corrie 3

http://www.johnogroat-journal.co.uk/Home/

C3................ :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Bobbin

> mmm.... I'd have thought now that it's open, it would be worth telling folk what's there. 
> 
> If I knew what was there, it might interest me to go but I'm not that intrigued to go over there just to see.


Well said, thats how I feel too.

----------


## Kodiak

Named Rivendell  after the scenic Elven outpost in the JRR Tolkien epic  Lord of the Rings  the site features a garden centre, a café, a farm  shop and crafts for sale.

Knowing Glyn it is bound to be good so I for one will be going out to see him as it has been a while since I have had the chance to have a chat with him.

----------


## Phill

I knew it was to do with plantage!
Well done & good luck, I shall be along in due course to see if there are any bargainiferous trolls to be had.

p.s. Any news on the pole dancers?

----------


## Glynsu

Hi Everybody.

Back home after seeing lots of friends throughout the opening day......one in which Lord John Thurso managed to rearrage things and make it a little earlier to officially open us up. So this is the first chance I have had to update this log...my apologises for that.

Right.
Rivendell is a Garden Center with a Cafe. It also sells Gifts & Crafts and as we ran out of time, the last piece is a Farm Shop. (We were there till 11pm the last 2 nights and there at 9am this morning.) 

Anybody who came in was well pleased with what we had done to the old eyesore.

Opening Times are as Follows:
MON   -  10am till 6pm.
TUES   -  10am till 6pm.
WED   -  10am till 6pm.
THURS  - CLOSED
FRI   -  10am till 6pm.
SAT   -  10am till 6pm.
SUN   -  10am till 6pm.

For the Summer we will extend the opening hours to 7pm, some days might be later.

I have never added an image to a log before so I hope I get this right.



Ps. The Trolls have not arrived and the pole dancers have been given permanent leave due to the current icy weather.

Thanks to Everyone.

----------


## bekisman

Just wondered is that a play on words 'Center'? Anyway well done with the changes.. tooted my horn quite a bit passing by recently

----------


## nicnak

Well we went to Rivendell today and it was wonderful , cannot recommend highly enough, so come on folks grab your coats, go and have a cup of tea(cheaper than spoons and tescos too) and give Glynn & Benjamin some support! We will be back rest assured & thank you so much for the welcome and chat xx

----------


## rich62_uk

Whenever we go over to the BIG Tesco the children insist they get taken to the cafe there as a treat, but no more lol. We will happily change venue ! So no more cardboard food ! And real tea ! I may even take up gardening lol. As for the farm shop I cant wait ... Fresh veg is so much better.  :Smile:

----------


## Lorne

Good luck, Im only in Caithness at Easter and October so missed your opening, Im sure my inlaws just past Reiss will pop in though  :Smile:

----------


## Liz

It sounds great so must make a visit very soon.  :Smile:

----------


## Doolally

How about some pics from in and around the shop to give orgers a flavour of what's available?

----------


## Garnet

Really Doolally, the idea is YOU go and see for yourself, there's been plenty info on the thread already on what's available and what's more you'll get a very warm and friendly welcome, so go on be a devil and go a look see.......and give your sofa a rest....lol  ::  xx.

----------


## Glynsu

Done!

----------


## Glynsu

Thanks for the glowing praise Garnet.

Appreciated.

----------


## Aaldtimer

Just asking...but why the Americanisation of "Centre"? ::

----------


## ducati

What a transformation! You should be very proud of yourselves. Hope you inspire others to think about re-purposing some of the other old sites around the county.

----------


## squidge

Wow that looks fantastic. Well done you guys

----------


## Miss Dizzy

Visited yesterday, lovely cuppa and lemon cake to die for! Pricing really good, well done Glyn and Benjamin and all the best for the future!

----------


## riggerboy

looks great hope it goes well, i for one will be popping in for tea and a bacon buttie if you do them,

----------


## Fran

Well done, what a great idea, cant wait to come in for tea and cake.

----------


## egregory

I will be visiting you thia weekend. Good luck !!

----------


## brad1

It looks lovely will be out a look this weekend for a tea and cake  :Smile:  well done and hope it goes well for you  :Smile:

----------


## lizi

Congrats on opening dad, well proud. Photos look amazing!

liz xx

----------


## Glynsu

This is just amazing.

Check out this link for an ITALIAN ARTICLE gone live today.(It even has some pics).

http://www.jrrtolkien.it/

If anybody out there speak Italian, I would dearly love a translation.

----------


## Kodiak

I ran that page through a Online Translater and he is the result.  Not every word is correct but I left it as it was, quite amusing the translation.

A new botanical garden has been as soon as inaugurated in the Caithness, the county more to north of the Scotland. Little far away from capoluogo the Wick, the situated one has one particularitity: “Rivendell” is called. The name naturally is drawn from the name of the “Last invented Pleasant House” in the Earth-of-average one from J.R.R. Tolkien. It is Great Ravine, the dwelling of Elrond, where the Elfi still succeeds in living in equilibrium with the nature. And just this is the scope of Glyn and Benjamin Salisbury, father and son who are themselves embark to you in the enterprise of riqualificare the situated one in ruin of station Lochshell the benzine. To the inauguration of the new garden, saturday 14 you open them, has participated also to Lord John Thurso, elect parliamentarian in the local district of Caithness, Sutherland and Easter Ross and third party visconte of capoluogo the Thurso.

Glyn Salisbury (to the center in the photography up) is one writer who lives from years in the Scottish county with the moglie, On, the two daughters Jenny and Elizabeth, and the son Benjamin. It has always had an interest for the nature and the choice to move itself to Wick has been dictated just from a more constant contact with an industrialized landscape less. the beautifulst northern coast of the county of Caithness is the background on which it has acclimatized “Oscar”, novel thriller in which the sconsiderato exploitation of the nature history is to the center of that it leave from the macabra discovered of one carcass of a cetaceo on the rivers of Duncansby Head. Salisbury has in program to write one trilogy based on the Caithness.

The plan of the botanical garden is a dowel in order to bring back the which had natural equilibrium in a situated one from the man. “We have chosen this name”, reveals Glyn to the ArsT, “because naturally we love the Getlteman of Rings of J.R.R. Tolkien. Rivendell is a beauty place and this is our program. The house where we live we have called it Bag End, like the house of Bilbo and Frodo Baggins. We have not been able to resist to put one green round door of the diameter of 6 meters, with a lot of yellow handles!”. The place completely is transformed: where before there was a benzine pump in disuse and an illicit rubbish dump hour is a garden, one cafeteria, a store for the sale of the agricultural products and the local handicraft. Glyn and Benjamin have untiringly worked with an investment much meager one, but they are resolutions in the attempt to realize the center. But the two see it like a stage of a wider plan. Rivedell will have to become, slowly, true and just a botanical garden, with exotic exemplary typical plants of the Highland and also. This because, as Tolkien writes: “Every tree has its enemy, little has a lawyer”. Between some day it will be also active situated web of the botanical garden of Rivendell (the link will be active within this week).

----------


## Glynsu

Very, very amusing these online translators, if you can make much sense of it.

Brilliant Kodiak.

Now if only I can find a real translator.

Anybody out there speak italian?

----------


## Garnet

Laughed my head off at this article...that in itself should help bring in the customers...got room for a bus load of Italians??   Will need to brush up on your italian..I can recomend a good teacher we both know of.   ::   ::

----------


## Glynsu

Hi all,

Just to bring you guys & gals up to date.

The Farm Shop should be ready in about 10 days.

2 suppliers of preserves etc have let me down. If there is anybody out there making locally made products please either call in or call me.

Glyn: 07730 836973

----------


## Garnet

Hi Glyn  looking forward to the Farm Shop will mark the diary for that, sorry to hear about the suppliers, maybe better will come along soon.

Will be in for some of that cake I hear about and collect a 'local phone book'.  G  :Wink:

----------


## Doolally

Some honey on the comb would go down well.  Haven't seen it for years!

----------


## Glynsu

Garnet  ---- we had Coconut cake today. It didn't last long either. 

As for The Farm shop, we are initially aiming tio stock as much fresh veg as possible. Jams & preserves if possible. Homemade pickles & chutney's, including Christmas chutney & Pickled grapes, (gorgeous with cold meats).

Doolally  ----- know somebody who makes their own honeycomb. I will have to query if he can make some, as the taste is divine.

Anybody else out there with suggestions of things we might be able to offer or something they have not seen for ages, or even cannot get up here.

----------


## Garnet

Coconut cake......dash.
So whats on tomorrw then...cakewise that is!  :Wink:   :Grin:

----------


## Bertieboy

Really good to see you so busy again today.
Regards
bobbysbus

----------


## Glynsu

For all those asking - myself & benjamin are there most nights this week in order to get the Farm Shop as ready as we can for this coming weekend.

We are CLOSED on thursdays, so this will give up a whole day on it.

Fingers crossed.

----------


## Glynsu

....and GARNET.

It was Lemon cake today, may be a cherry one tomorrow or Friday.

----------


## gerry4

Went there yesterday (Tuesday) and had a great welcome. Nice cuppa and slice of cake. Will go back a number of times.

----------


## Garnet

Well that's nice Mr Glynsu...tell me about a lemon cake..after it's gone, that's not fair  :: , so what's on for saturday and sunday then...I may just come in for spite...lol.   G  :Wink:

----------


## Glynsu

OK, all you friends out there. The website should now be up and running. As like Rivendell it is Work In Progress.

www.rivendellgardencenter.co.uk

Glyn

----------


## bothyman

Just a suggestion, but why not put a map on the website to show where you are ??

----------


## riggerboy

been in and had a nice lunch, very good price, to be honest i think you could do better if you got rid of the big counter as i dont see the requirement for it, it takes up room you could use for another 2 tables also freeing up some room round the existing tables, a small counter leading into the kitchen would be more fitting, but thats just an opinion,,,, as i said nice wee place for a cuppa beats tescos cafe any day, hope you go from strength to strength, but remember to keep it personal 


riggerboy (possibly the nicest thng i`ve ever written on here)

----------


## Garnet

Looked at your web site Glynsu.....it realy is smart it, really liked it, will sign up for news letter, see you soon. G.  :Grin:

----------


## Kevin Milkins

I had fish chips & peas for dinner, and very nice it was. :: 

Good luck to you both.

----------


## Glynsu

At long last, my daughter had to go over to Italy last week due to her job. So she got me a proper translation of the italian article.

Here it is:

Scotland, inaugurated a new garden center dedicated to Rivendell. Reported on 16 April 2012. It was inaugurated in the Caithness, a county more to the north of the Scotland. The garden center is a little distant from the capital Wick, the site has a particularity: it is called "Rivendell". The name naturally is taken from the name of the "Last Comfortable House" in the Land-of-means invented by J. R. R. Tolkien. It is Big Ravine, the residence of Elrond, where the Elves still manage to live in balance with nature. And actual this is the purpose of Glyn and Benjamin Salisbury, father and son that have embarked on an enterprise of gardencare on the site of a  ruined gasoline station called Lochshell. The inauguration of the new garden center, Saturday 14 April, was conducted by Lord John Thurso, elected member of parliament in the local district of Caithness, Sutherland and Easter Ross and third viscount of the capital Thurso. 

Glyn Salisbury (to the center in the photography above) is a writer that has lived for years in the Scottish county with his wife, Sue, two daughters Jenny and Elizabeth, and his son Benjamin. The attractive northern coast of the county of Caithness is the background on which the acclaimed "Oscar", a  thriller in which the thoughtless exploitation of the nature is at the center of a story that escalates from the gruesome discovery of the carcass of a sheep, on the shores close to  Duncansby Head.  Glyn Salisbury has a program to write a trilogy based on the Caithness Coast. 

The project of the botanical garden center is a way to restore the natural balance to a site devastated by previous owners. "We chose this name",  Glyn said, "because naturally we love The Lord of the Rings of J. R. R. Tolkien. Rivendell is a place of beauty just like our garden center.The house where we live in is called Bag End, like the house of Bilbo Baggins. We could not resist putting a green round door  about 6 feet in diameter, complete with a yellow handle!". 

The place completely is transformed: where first there was a gasoline pump in disuse and an unlawful dumping ground there is  now a garden center, a coffee shop, a shop for the sale of gifts from local craftspeople. Glyn and Benjamin have working tirelessly with a very minimal  budget and succeeded in realizing the garden center. But the two see it like a stage of a more ongoing project. 

Rivendell should become, slowly, a mainstream gardencenter, with typical plants to survive in the Highlands and also some exotic examples. This is because, how it Tolkien writes: "Every tree has its enemy, little have a lawyer". A little later this week the website of the Rivendell garden center will also be live. 

You go to the website at : www.rivendellgardencenter.co.uk.
You can also go to the website of Glyn Salisbury at : www.glynsalisbury.co.uk

----------


## Glynsu

PS:

Starting next Saturday, the 5th May, we shall be open later at night as well. At least 7pm or later. If customers are in, we will not close.

The first of the fresh veg arrives this week for the farm shop.

Glyn

----------


## Glynsu

Just to let everybody know, the Farm Shop is now officially open

Glyn

----------


## Glynsu

Hi Everybody,

We are now on Summer Opening Hours.

Open 9:30am and close at 7:00pm (at least).

Glyn

----------


## sids

> At long last, my daughter had to go over to Italy last week due to her job. So she got me a proper translation of the italian article.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> Scotland, inaugurated a new garden center dedicated to Rivendell. Reported on 16 April 2012. It was inaugurated in the Caithness, a county more to the north of the Scotland. The garden center is a little distant from the capital Wick, the site has a particularity: it is called "Rivendell". The name naturally is taken from the name of the "Last Comfortable House" in the Land-of-means invented by J. R. R. Tolkien. It is Big Ravine, the residence of Elrond, where the Elves still manage to live in balance with nature. And actual this is the purpose of Glyn and Benjamin Salisbury, father and son that have embarked on an enterprise of gardencare on the site of a  ruined gasoline station called Lochshell. The inauguration of the new garden center, Saturday 14 April, was conducted by Lord John Thurso, elected member of parliament in the local district of Caithness, Sutherland and Easter Ross and third viscount of the capital Thurso. 
> 
> Glyn Salisbury (to the center in the photography above) is a writer that has lived for years in the Scottish county with his wife, Sue, two daughters Jenny and Elizabeth, and his son Benjamin. The attractive northern coast of the county of Caithness is the background on which the acclaimed "Oscar", a  thriller in which the thoughtless exploitation of the nature is at the center of a story that escalates from the gruesome discovery of the carcass of a sheep, on the shores close to  Duncansby Head.  Glyn Salisbury has a program to write a trilogy based on the Caithness Coast. 
> 
> The project of the botanical garden center is a way to restore the natural balance to a site devastated by previous owners. "We chose this name",  Glyn said, "because naturally we love The Lord of the Rings of J. R. R. Tolkien. Rivendell is a place of beauty just like our garden center.The house where we live in is called Bag End, like the house of Bilbo Baggins. We could not resist putting a green round door  about 6 feet in diameter, complete with a yellow handle!". 
> ...


"Rivendell" is a misguided gimmick.

Call it Lochshell- it might even help people find it.

----------


## poppett

Well we got there at last................and it was well worth the wait.

Coffee was just right, and the cherry cake absolutely divine.

There are loads of interesting crafty stuff to view and an excellent selection of unusual sweeties.

Hubby was suitably impressed and has promised a breakfast or lunch next time we are over that side of the county.   It will be lovely sitting out in the better weather and hope the tourists find it if we ever get a summer.

Look forward to seeing you again soon.

----------


## Glynsu

Brilliant Poppett. Thank you for compliments.

Look forward to seeing you again sometime.

----------

